# When did you last shake hands?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

every day for me

I prefer that from speaking or phone.

tight grip than a wiggle up or down

I get laughs when buckling them gently to knees or pushing around or swinging around from the wrist; then letting go in a timely manner

I love the most with a slim lady I can lift & squeeze at waist for a nice squeal. last time she was doing washing up so no need for her mits


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

n/a for women in my country.  Shaking hands is for guys.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> n/a for women in my country.  Shaking hands is for guys.


Lucky..

OP last time was on Friday it so stupid hi and lets shake hands and never say another thing


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

2 hours ago for me


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> this week for me


why do you ask?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Probably almost a year ago. Hate shaking hands so much. Guys tend to either squeeze or do the giant arm thing going up and down all crazy >_> such an odd ritual. Then the implications if you're over or under lol, so much un-necessary complexity!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yesterday with my doctor. Honestly I didn't want to shake his or anyone elses hand at the hospital.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Last friday after a club meeting, I put my hand out to shake this guys hand I just met and got left hanging

Awkward


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Why is handshaking awkward for seemingly quite a few people here?


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

I freakin hate shaking people's hands. it's so stupid - why do have to touch them? That's it, I'm just gonna say "sorry I don't do it" to the next guy, they can think I'm weird. The guys at work always want to shake hands and every time I want to refuse.
Spose, got to be grateful i don't live in France - would have to go around kissing people.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

twice today, one with a student I haven't seen in 6 months, another whom i always shake hands with during volunteering


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

This past Tuesday. I took my mom to the doctor and met him for the first time so we shook hands.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

last night at church


----------



## Orgone (Aug 19, 2013)

A female co-worker introduced herself to me like last week. We shook hands, and I pulled off a nice delicate handshake. Haven't talked to her once since though...


----------



## Icantw8 (Nov 9, 2014)

With a random guy I just met in campus. He was lying down there sleeping on a couch when he suddenly woke up and I was sitting right next to him. We have a 10 min conversation about school and stuff then we eventually got to shake hands afterwards.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Last week I think. Congratulating a old coworker for getting engaged


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

This past Monday. Met a new coworker, I initiated.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it was Friday of last week. Good times as I asserted my dominance over him/non-respect for him. Probably my finest "couldn't give a crap about you" handshake. Not intentional actually, but that's probably how it came across.

It was actually meant to be a friendly introductory handshake, but neither of us were sincere in it, so it just wasn't the warmest of handshakes. Can't change it now.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

X.x I dont remember. Tbh I hate shaking hands cause I have a bit of a germ fear. But im all for hugs ha.


----------



## soctadin (Dec 1, 2014)

I did that last week. There is a technique to make the perfect handshake. I don't remember quite how it goes. But I think it was 3 firm shakes, eyecontact with a smile...and then let go. Hmm..I have to look it up.


----------



## soctadin (Dec 1, 2014)

I found it. http://stevebavister.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Perfect-Handshake.jpg .
I have great success.


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

A few hours ago in the supermarket. I bumped into a family friend who I hadn't seen in a while. The first one as we said hi was mistimed so he was grabbing my fingers and I couldn't grip properly, but leaving was a firm shake. Never thought of it before but yeah it's a really random gesture that is purely for customary practice. Wouldn't make a difference if we shook or not.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Boertjie said:


> Why is handshaking awkward for seemingly quite a few people here?


For me, it's because I don't like people touching me. No-one has the right to step into my personal space unless it is welcomed, and it's very rarely welcomed with people I know really well, let alone those I don't. But that's me. I also don't see the need for it. A simple verbal welcome is fine.

I can't remember the last time I shook someone's hand. It was probably about 2 years ago.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

January 2008. I signed up to start a course studying Horticulture at College, my tutor shaked my hand.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I hi-fived my coworker before leaving work .... that was some hrs ago ^^


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The other day at the end of my job interview


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

yesterday and I didn't like it. Dont know what other peoples hygenic practices are, and don't care to touch other men, ever. But if I get offered someones hand and don't shake it, I look like an a*****e


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

These are not the kinds of things I make it a point to memorize. I remember the last time I had diarrhea but why would I remember the last time I shook hands?


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Last week for me, it concluded the worst interview ever. Not even because of me, I was awesome. Dude was intense.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't remember, so probably a while ago.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't remember.


----------



## Rozco (Oct 29, 2014)

45 minutes ago


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Last week after session with my support worker


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

when i met with my best friends but i prefer mostly with speaking.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Years ago. Maybe 3 times in my entire life but female so less common.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> n/a for women in my country.  Shaking hands is for guys.


You're lucky.

I absolutely HATE shaking hands. I think the last time I shook someone's hand was a few weeks ago. It's so anxiety inducing for me, I never know how hard to squeeze/shake lol. And when I get anxious, my palms get sweaty ugh It's awkward.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Two days ago i find it stupid you say your name and shake why cant you just say your name


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanksgiving night. Father of my nephews brought his cousin over, so I went up to him and shook his hand. Looking back at it, I kind of came off as this authority figure type because I asked for his name in an uptight manner before I gave him mine. It's probably not a big deal but I could of atleast told him my name first.


----------

